# Push Pole Holder



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

nice~ how hard are they to snap the pole in and out?



how long is your pole?

how od ya like that 30? oughta push ya pretty good!


L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Pole snaps out very easy. Its slightly more work to put it in. 

My pole is 21'. I just added the a CG platform so it should be about right.

The 30 is a blast but its 23 years old. I think it is comparable to today's 25 HP 2 strokes. If I ever get a tiny tach and a good prop I might get some decent performance out of it. When the prop was new I was hitting 34 MPH. Weight is 120# and that is with electric start.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

ha, my 25 horse is aaaaalmost 20n years old! she's an 88'



look foreward to seeing you this weekend! 


L.R.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

They look good Tom. Keep an eye on your pole in rough condition until your sure they will hold in a heavy chop.


----------



## Capt._Newman_Weave (Mar 3, 2007)

Sweet!!!! just ordered 2.... Thanks


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I just bought a "PoleMate" from Florida Backcountry. They are great products, I don't know how I ever poled without it.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Tom, I was getting ready to order the pole holders from Custom Gheenoe. Do you think these work better then the ones from Custom? How is the fit on the rails of your Classic? I just returned my Stiffy holders. I didn't they would look right with a homemade mounting plate.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You are right that the Stiffy push pole holders do not fit a Classic at all. I think that they work for Gheenoes with raised decks but may need a small spacer to get it above the rail. 

The Paddle Mate pole holders cost a total of $25 for the two. I believe the Custom Gheenoe push pole holders come in a set of three and are around $55. 

While the Paddle Mate holders are not specifically designed for a push pole (that is why they are PADDLE Mate) they work very well. They hold exceptionally well when running WOT in chop or when towing your boat. I prefer this kind of holder because of the type of plastic that they are made out of. It seems to be stronger and more ridged even though its a thinner diameter. When I bought them I expected them to stretch a little and make the pole slightly easier o take of the holders. This has not happened. The Paddle Mate holders have maintained their shape very well and I think this speaks to their ability to last a long time. I think one reason that mine have not softened up or changed shape it that I take my pole out of the holders when I get home. I have to do this because the pole does not fit in the garage when its attached to the boat. (ahh, the fun of a 20' push pole)

The draw back to going with the configuration that I use is that the pole is held in place so well that it takes a little more effort to get it out of the holders. For me this is only a minor issue because I would rather have the pole secure when not in use. 

I would not call the Paddle Mate option a perfect solution but it is the best choice for me at the moment.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Tom, thanks, I'm going to order a pair. Do you have the larger diameter pole? My pole is the smaller Canoe pole. Will this pole be easier to get out and will this pole holder fit my pole. Thanks Steve


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The holders that I bought have an ID of 1 1/4". I have a Stiffy Hybrid and it appears to be 1 3/8" OD. I believe that is the reason for the snug fit. FL Backcountry also has a Rod Mate. Its almost the same thing as a Paddle Mate except it has a 1" ID.

ID = Inside Diameter
OD = Outside Diameter


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------

